# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  SQL Server Data Tool - ScriptTask

## dovk179

I am Following a SSIS course  and trying to create a script for a "script task" in a "ForLoop Containe"r.
script task1.jpg
I created a Variable MyCounter
scripttask2.jpg
and to the ForLoop Container I Created the conditions:
scripttask3.jpg
and then I create script in microsoft C#2010 

	public void Main()
		{
			// TODO: Add your code here
            MessageBox.Show(Dts.Variables["MyCounter"].Value);
			Dts.TaskResult = (int)ScriptResults.Success;
		}

Trying to "Build Solution" I get 2 errors:
Error	1	The best overloaded method match for 'System.Windows.Forms.MessageBox.Show(string)' has some invalid arguments
Error	2	Argument 1: cannot convert from 'object' to 'string'

Need Help
Dov

----------

